# fed up with everything



## thunderson5 (Aug 11, 2009)

looking for a place to live away from people tired of living around so called normal people who are fucking insane and cant mind there own damn bussiness.i have my own camper i live in right now not in the best of shape.alot of you have been all over usa and have made alot of connects so i could really use some help.maybe if you know sombody that has a cabin or a trailer,camper or a place i could move my camper,but it would be hard because i have a little car and no truck guess i could rent a uhaul maybe with that,i get a monthly check from ssd so groceries and stuff like that would not be a problem.please help im drowning:sos:


----------



## jonahxx (Aug 11, 2009)

well where u at>


----------



## thunderson5 (Aug 11, 2009)

im in roswell new mexico,looking out my window to make sure theres no horses or cows in my yard.the guy i rent the property from where i live in my camper has cows and horses and they have tottaly destroyed my fence i built and i try to fix it and they destroy it again,trying to grow tomatoes and stuff but its like im at war with them and have to constantly be on guard and i think they never sleep becuase they even get in at night:club:


----------



## Poe Boy (Aug 11, 2009)

Might not be exactly what you want, but most KOA campgrounds let you stay there for free if you work for the campground a few hours a week, like minding the desk, emptying trash barrels, etc.


----------



## bote (Aug 12, 2009)

slab city california, right by the salton sea is free to live and you`re neighbours wont be peeking in your window, because you get shot for that. Crazies, but not your everyday crazies, and there`s plenty of room


----------

